# Spouse Visa Application - document translation?



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

We are ready to submit our application this week, I sent all the supporting documents over last week just waiting for them to arrive, and on Wednesday my OH picks up her english language certificate. 

As most of the supporting documentation is RE me, there is very little for her to add. She needs to add the following:

Passport
Birth Certificate (is this required?)
Marriage Book
Letter of introduction
Bank Book (is this required, I more than meet the financial requirement, but this will show wedding funds transferred from me to her). 
ESOL Certificate

Cant think of anything else off the top of my head. 

Do we need to get translations of any of these? The only two i can imagine needing are the birth certificate (if its even required) and the bank book. I mean they are pretty obvious as to what the headings are. Bank book is in's and outs. Birth Certificate - name, DOB, parents name... all obvious. 

One last thing - does she need to submit a copy of her National ID Card? She cannot submit the original as she has to carry it by law. The guidance only says National ID Card IF its not your country of birth, to prove you have a right to be there. 

Thank you all. 

Cant wait for her to hand that folder over... then the wait begins.


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

Blimey I didnt see this thread before hope she had her Kartu Keluarga, the original copy with her to VFS. Good luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Anything you submit that in not in English must be translated by a professional translator:

_If you send us a document that is not in English or Welsh, it must be accompanied by a full translation that can be independently verified by us. Each translated document must contain:

confirmation from the translator that it is an accurate translation of the original document; the date of the translation; the translator's full name and signature; and the translator's contact details. _


----------

